# Need help with itinerary from Alice Springs to Cairns



## Rosi (7 mo ago)

Hello Members,
My husband and I are in the early planning stages of an 8-10 week trip to Australia departing mid-January 2023. Our rough “loop” itinerary is arrive Sydney or Melbourne, drive down the coast to Adelaide, and then take the Stuart highway up to Alice Springs. From Alice Springs we’ll continue to Cairns and then follow the coast back down to Sydney or Melbourne, making diversions along the way. Depending on where we start, we could reverse the loop direction if it makes more sense. Does this seem doable in 8-10 weeks? We don’t want to rush and want to take time for lots of sightseeing, walks and short hikes (6-12k) along the way.

We will rent a 2WD and will be staying on paved roads or easy off road. As we don’t normally like to make hotel reservations in advance, we were wondering if there might be any problems finding accommodation along he way, especially when driving the Stuart highway. We’d hate to be stuck without overnight accommodation and want to know if we need to book anything in advance. We are fit seniors but sleeping in the car is not an option. Any comments and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sararben4532 (6 mo ago)

*No-fax no-hassle payday loan: Simple and easy cash advances*

There are many payday loan companies that require faxing of your application in order to get approved. However, there are also a few payday loan companies that do not require a fax. These companies are called no-fax no-hassle payday loans. They are simple and easy to use and they usually have low interest rates. If you need quick cash, these loans are a good option for you.READ MORE HERE


----------



## ozziedave (5 mo ago)

Rosi said:


> Hello Members,
> My husband and I are in the early planning stages of an 8-10 week trip to Australia departing mid-January 2023. Our rough “loop” itinerary is arrive Sydney or Melbourne, drive down the coast to Adelaide, and then take the Stuart highway up to Alice Springs. From Alice Springs we’ll continue to Cairns and then follow the coast back down to Sydney or Melbourne, making diversions along the way. Depending on where we start, we could reverse the loop direction if it makes more sense. Does this seem doable in 8-10 weeks? We don’t want to rush and want to take time for lots of sightseeing, walks and short hikes (6-12k) along the way.
> 
> We will rent a 2WD and will be staying on paved roads or easy off road. As we don’t normally like to make hotel reservations in advance, we were wondering if there might be any problems finding accommodation along he way, especially when driving the Stuart highway. We’d hate to be stuck without overnight accommodation and want to know if we need to book anything in advance. We are fit seniors but sleeping in the car is not an option. Any comments and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I would recommend booking along the way as I have done the Cairns to Alice Springs trip via Tennant Creek.

I arrived at a small town on the QLD/NT border called Commoweal and there was a rodeo in town that weekend and nowhere to stay . We had to drive another 5-6 hours at sunset and night with cows and kangaroos all around the road ended up driving at 70km/hr so I wouldn't have an accident.

Backtracking to avoid this route will add many days to your trip however I think it could be worthwhile doing that if you have the time.


----------

